# Easiest/toughest schedules  since 2012



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 15, 2017)

https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/sec-football/sec-teams-easiest-schedule-since-2012-toughest/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 15, 2017)

So, what does that say about the Vols who lost to 2 of the teams with the easiest schedule?? They had plenty of time to prepare for them?


----------



## nickel back (Mar 15, 2017)

JUST STUPID


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 15, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, what does that say about the Vols who lost to 2 of the teams with the easiest schedule?? They had plenty of time to prepare for them?



I dunno?  Maybe that 16 injuries is too much to overcome? After playing one of the toughest schedules (where they happened) we had nothing left to finish the season defensively.  VT, UF, GA, A&M, BAMA, back to back was brutal. Check the stats and the yardage we gave up on our last 4 regular season games. 

What's that say about the dawgs and Kirbys caching ability?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 15, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I dunno?  Maybe that 16 injuries is too much to overcome? After playing one of the toughest schedules (where they happened) we had nothing left to finish the season defensively.  VT, UF, GA, A&M, BAMA, back to back was brutal. Check the stats and the yardage we gave up on our last 4 regular season games.
> 
> You dunno? I'll tell you.. Butch Jones is a bigger choke artist than Richt and the Vols are still lousy.
> 
> What's that say about the dawgs and Kirbys caching ability?



What's it say about Kirby? Not bad for a 1st year and then he brought us our best recruiting class.. I mean, it wasn't as stellar of a class as the Vols had... But then again, what do I expect from the Powerhouse we call the Vols.. What was your class ranked again?


----------



## Showtime (Mar 15, 2017)

IMO there is not much that can really be deciphered from this in the way of how good a team was. For instance, UGA had the weakest schedule in 2012 but took Bama to the brink in the SECCG. 

I guess it is good for off-season bickering points, but no way does this validate the strength of the actual teams listed. Just my opinion.


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 15, 2017)

Great DATA, thanks, subscribed, 5 star


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 15, 2017)

AccUbonD said:


> Great DATA, thanks, subscribed, 5 star



Like a Vol would know what a 5star is!! 3's are the bomb!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 18, 2017)

4-5 seasons does not a program make.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 18, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I dunno?  Maybe that 16 injuries is too much to overcome? After playing one of the toughest schedules (where they happened) we had nothing left to finish the season defensively.  VT, UF, GA, A&M, BAMA, back to back was brutal. Check the stats and the yardage we gave up on our last 4 regular season games.
> 
> What's that say about the dawgs and Kirbys caching ability?



You wanted Butch fired and please don't make Browning Slayer pull all those quotes up because he will. Here's the problem NOW your defending Butchy...... Well played!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 19, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> You wanted Butch fired and please don't make Browning Slayer pull all those quotes up because he will. Here's the problem NOW your defending Butchy...... Well played!



Butch is a roller coaster.  I've said it a million times.  As long as he's here,  I'll support him.  I appreciate what he has done for UT. But I would much rather have Bobby Petrino, Gruden, Kelly or someone like that.  Yeah,  I've gotten on here mad and wanted Butch gone.  But when you have time to cool off and you make sense of some things that upset you,  it's not so bad. Like the Appy game.  Dobbs was forced to become a passer, it paid off in the long run.  It almost cost us that game,  but Dobbs needed that live action to become a better passer. Practice is not good enough,  it comes through experience. The 1st half of the UF game I was.  I knew we had ballers, I blamed Butch for not utilizing them right.  But in reality, the players were chocking. 2nd half of UF we dominated and held them to 11 yards in the 2nd half until the end of the 4th quarter.  That's what I expected from this team and what they was capable of before injuries tore the day apart in college station,  which was an absolute war of a game. The Bama game we had no one left and guys were still dropping. I was mad at butch because he was the offense never opened and they never tried.  It was 1 yard curls to the flats and screens.  Bama was all over it.  I wanted to see some kind of game plan,  or adjustment,  but e stuck to that all game. It made me sick. 

After that we had nothing left,  but the brutal schedule was over.  Even with the defense obliterated, we could walk into the SECCG, right?  No, or D was forced to play 2-3 deep at  most every position.  Our dline and lb cor was wiped out.  We didn't have the bodies the plug in at lb, therefore we had NO run support and the d line was THIN.  Teams took advantage and ran it down our throats. We simply couldn't stop the run our last 4 games.  We were playing quarter and dime personnel because we didn't have the bodies.  I understand what happened,  it's not Butch. He's done a fantastic job more so than not.  The recruiting fell off and that's expected when your built up to have success and don't. 

But,  we do have enough talent to be OK this year and recruiting to pick back up.  The state of Tennessee is pumping out more blue chip talent than it ever has and that can only help,  unless we repeat this past season. I'm not predicting the SEC this season,  but it would not surprise me if we did go.  Playing Bama every year sucks and makes it a tougher task


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 20, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> but Dobbs needed that live action...














BuckNasty83 said:


> But in reality, the players were chocking.





More excuses.. Players choking? And who would you blame for that? I'll give you a hint...  Butch!!!!



BuckNasty83 said:


> But I would much rather have Bobby Petrino, Gruden



 

You still holding out hope for Gruden? 

Nobody with a reputation wants to go to Knoxville.. No ONE!! The place is a dump. The stadium is a dump. The only thing that is nice is your practice facility. And everything around it is a dump. Heck, those morons up there can't even pave a road correctly!!

UT football is dead and you have reached your highest potential. Butch is on the hot seat and if he doesn't perform this year, he will be fired and you're brick building will start all over again. Maybe this time the Vols will be able to get the 3rd or 4th option of a coach instead of having to settle like they did with Butch..

Daily Vols suck!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 20, 2017)

Your almost correct.  No one wanted to come here after Kiffin. From the outside,  or looked like heavy sanctions were coming.  Enter Dooley. He inherited a mess that Kiffin created. No one wanted to put in the work.  Enter Jones. He did what no one else was willing to do.  The place it's a lot more stable than it was and talent is across the bored now. The job is a lot more appealing and the dark clouds have parted. Bobby would come here I bet,  if offered enough. Gruden loves UT. His wife cheered there and he was a graduate asst. There. He's always around the program, but I think he's comfortable doing what he does. The man loves the game. I think he will end up somewhere when he feels it's the right time.  Knoxville is not as bad as you make it.  The stadium is getting its 2nd upgrade since Kiffin. Money is no longer being wasted, which will afford the football program more flexibility. I believe we were the most profitable school last year. 

Every recruit that comes to UT loves the place and the people.  We're in on most top recruits annually because of this


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 20, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We're in on most top recruits annually because of this



UT is on the "In"? For what, most 3* recruits?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 20, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> UT is on the "In"? For what, most 3* recruits?



Time will tell how they pan out.  Don't plan for a high failure rate.  Again.  Check their offers,  not the stars.  I don't think you fully understand recruiting,  or the rankings system of individual players


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 20, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Time will tell how they pan out.  Don't plan for a high failure rate.  Again.  Check their offers,  not the stars.  I don't think you fully understand recruiting,  or the rankings system of individual players




That sounds like something a person would say that landed outside of the top 15 in recruiting ranking and 90% of those recruits were 3*'s.. 

So, Bama only had 28 commits. How many offers do you think they put out there? I think you are the one that doesn't understand recruiting... 

Yeah, we all know how you don't look at the rankings of players..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 20, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> That sounds like something a person would say that landed outside of the top 15 in recruiting ranking and 90% of those recruits were 3*'s..
> 
> So, Bama only had 28 commits. How many offers do you think they put out there? I think you are the one that doesn't understand recruiting...
> 
> Yeah, we all know how you don't look at the rankings of players..



Comparing Bama recruiting to anyone else is moot. They are in a position to hold tryouts and literally hand pick.  With that said they offer a lot of the 3*s we land,  or offer.  Along with Ohio st, clemson, fsu. It's about fit. Will every 3* be a chip? No,  but every blue chip ain't always contributers. And when you have the number of blue chips Bama does it goes unnoticed. They have SOLID depth. Where other programs need immediate attention and have to resort before they should.  Not the luxury of 4-5th year5* red shirt's on roids NFL ready


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 20, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Comparing Bama recruiting to anyone else is moot. They are in a position to hold tryouts and literally hand pick.  With that said they offer a lot of the 3*s we land,  or offer.  Along with Ohio st, clemson, fsu. It's about fit. Will every 3* be a chip? No,  but every blue chip ain't always contributers. And when you have the number of blue chips Bama does it goes unnoticed. They have SOLID depth. Where other programs need immediate attention and have to resort before they should.  Not the luxury of 4-5th year5* red shirt's on rods NFL ready



SO you didn't answer my question.. How many offers did Bama throw out there for the ones they signed.. 

You had 23 3* commit's and out of those 23, Bama only offered 3!! So the #3 out of 23 is a lot?? Yeah, who doesn't understand recruiting?

Do you EVER get tired of me pointing out how wrong you are?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 20, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> SO you didn't answer my question.. How many offers did Bama throw out there for the ones they signed..
> 
> You had 23 3* commit's and out of those 23, Bama only offered 3!! So the #3 out of 23 is a lot?? Yeah, who doesn't understand recruiting?


What's your point?  How many did they offer that they didn't sign?  Bama will sign players just to keep them away from Rivals.  They got it made like that.  UGA  gets it  higest rated class and your trying to run UT in the ground like tall are special.  It took 2 years of luck to beat Butch with Dooleys players.  Might want to pump the brakes because neither of these classes have played a down yet and until then you can't say nothing


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 20, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What's your point?  How many did they offer that they didn't sign?  Bama will sign players just to keep them away from Rivals.  They got it made like that.  UGA  gets it  higest rated class and your trying to run UT in the ground like tall are special.  It took 2 years of luck to beat Butch with Dooleys players.  Might want to pump the brakes because neither of these classes have played a down yet and until then you can't say nothing




My point is you constantly over speak the truth and I point it out every time you do it.

And I can actually say I do it "a lot" and I wouldn't be wrong. Unlike you're "a lot" which is 3 out of 23 times.. See the difference?

And here we go with the luck talkagain. Would that be like the lucky hail mary the Vols threw to win this past season..

And I don't need to run UT into the ground. You guys are doing a fine job of it already!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 20, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> My point is you constantly over speak the truth and I point it out every time you do it.
> 
> And I can actually say I do it "a lot" and I wouldn't be wrong. Unlike you're "a lot" which is 3 out of 23 times.. See the difference?
> 
> ...



Your schtick is old.  Give it up.  Your not proving anyone wrong,  your making up a completely different point.  Manipulating, that's all you do.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 20, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Your schtick is old.  Give it up.  Your not proving anyone wrong,  your making up a completely different point.  Manipulating, that's all you do.



3 out of 23..... That's your word of "a lot".. So I'm wrong and making stuff up?

That's fitting my narrative?? No.. Its fitting yours. Show me where I'm wrong...

So I'm manipulating your words?

Did you not say a lot of 3 star recruits for UT were "offered" by Bama? I showed you 3 out of 20+ and I'm manipulating?? Please show me where I'm doing that..

Please, the thread is yours.... Or did you misspeak?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 20, 2017)

It's coming...

Wait for it...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 21, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Your schtick is old.  Give it up.



And the only thing that is getting old is your constant chatter about the Vols.. How the Vols are this.. How the Vols are that.. We're back.. How we are a Powerhouse in college football.. How we are going to win the East.. How Dobbs is like Tebow.. How Butch Jones is a roller coaster.. How Butch has turned the Vols back into a contender.. How we need to fire Butch Jones.. And blah.. blah... blah... 

Your mouth has run none stop for over a year about how this year was the year.. You posted dozens of threads building up the Vols and how yall were going to win it all.. Then the season came. You almost lost your opener to App State. And that is when the excuses started. Predicted Miami would lose to App State instead of beating them like a drum which they did. Then it was, App State had a year to plan for the Vols.. We heard it after every week when the mighty Vols struggled. Now we hear more of your excuse's in every thread.. The Injuries.. Oh the injuries.... 

Do you see any of the other Vols in here making the same excuses you make? No. You wonder why? It's simple really.. They are not delusional and they are not looking thru orange glasses!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 21, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> 3 out of 23..... That's your word of "a lot".. So I'm wrong and making stuff up?
> 
> That's fitting my narrative?? No.. Its fitting yours. Show me where I'm wrong...
> 
> ...



First of all I said Bama, OSU, FSU, and Clemson.  Not just Bama and not just one year.  That's you manipulating.

This is what I said

With that said they offer a lot of the 3*s we land, or offer.Along with Ohio st, clemson, fsu. You might also want to look father than the 17 class.  Recruiting rankings are a joke.  Pay attention to lower rated guys who don't camp. Then when UT, or similar schools offer,  other schools start jumping on.  Then these guys who rate the recruits start paying attention and think,  hey if Dabo, Saban, Meyer want this guy,  maybe we have them rated too low. If Bama offers a 3* watch his rankings jump.  I've followed this a long time and pay more attention to it than those of you who are star struck 

For your other idgitized post.  They don't post here in the offseason much to begin with and honestly,  none can stand you.  You run everyone off. You bring no value here dude.  Just a pathetic attitude,  poor morals and values.  You truly are narcissistic. I don't know what has happened in your life,  or your raising,  but it's like you have a drive to prove your more than what you are and everyone else is beneath you. You go way out of the way to try and get what you think is a win.   If you was not a Dawg fan,  you would not have this e cred that you thrive for around here. Good day, pompous idgot


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 21, 2017)

Aaaand there it is...
Name-calling and personal insults. 
Has nothing to do with the argument at hand.
 I guess that's how they must do it on the Tennessee Outdoor News forum!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 21, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> Aaaand there it is...
> Name-calling and personal insults.
> Has nothing to do with the argument at hand.
> I guess that's how they must do it on the Tennessee Outdoor News forum!!!



Oh,  I've gotten my fair share of insults and name calling. It just gets ignored though


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 21, 2017)

I somewhat new here. 
Just noticed your pattern in the last few Tennessee threads.
It was downright foreseeable.
 Havent opened up a bunch of older stuff. 
Just calling em as I see em.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 22, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> First of all I said Bama, OSU, FSU, and Clemson.  Not just Bama and not just one year.  That's you manipulating.
> 
> This is what I said
> 
> ...




Manipulating your words?
Hmmm.. 





> With that said they offer a lot of the 3*s we land, or offer.



I can read just fine and you said they offer a lot.. 3 out of 23 is not a lot. Sentence building in Vol country must not be that good. "They" as being Bama and the words "a lot" meaning, a large number or amount, a great deal. When in fact "3" is not a large number or amount or a great deal of them. 

You pick and choose and say "Bama recruits a lot of our 3*s" cause it makes you fell better about your dumpy program but in all reality they (Bama) sent letters to only a select few (that's 3).. 

And if we want to look in the past on how many of your 3* recruits were sent letters from Bama, what do you think that number is going to be? A lot? (a large number or amount) Want to place a wager on that?

Nobody is going after your recruits. I went through each and every one of your last class's recruits and all those 3*'s were being chased by a ton of teams that ended in "State".. It's not the picture you are painting with FSU and Ohio State chasing all of those 3*'s. In reality, you've got a few 3*'s that top teams sent a letter too and only 1 made visits to one of those top teams. 

You argument is based on your opinion which is looked at thru orange tinted glasses. I state facts like I always do and you just can't seem to grasp that. Why don't you, do like I do and actually take the time to go through your recruiting class and see who's being the honest one here..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 22, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Manipulating your words?
> Hmmm..
> 
> I can read just fine and you said they offer a lot.. 3 out of 23 is not a lot. Sentence building in Vol country must not be that good. "They" as being Bama and the words "a lot" meaning, a large number or amount, a great deal. When in fact "3" is not a large number or amount or a great deal of them.
> ...



Your missing key words slayer.  I didn't say, just Bama. I mentioned OSU, CLEMSON,  FSU and other schools as in (etc) in other posts. I also said landed or OFFERED. You chose to limit it to only commitments and Bama in a single season.  This gets old man.  Just stop replying to my posts and trying to get your win in


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 22, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Your missing key words slayer.  I didn't say, just Bama. I mentioned OSU, CLEMSON,  FSU and other schools as in (etc) in other posts. I also said landed or OFFERED. You chose to limit it to only commitments and Bama in a single season.  This gets old man.  Just stop replying to my posts and trying to get your win in



I guess you forgot this little part..



> Nobody is going after your recruits. I went through each and every one of your last class's recruits and all those 3*'s were being chased by a ton of teams that ended in "State".. It's not the picture you are painting with FSU and Ohio State chasing all of those 3*'s. In reality, you've got a few 3*'s that top teams sent a letter too and only 1 made visits to one of those top teams.



Do you even know how to read or do you just skim through stuff looking for trigger words?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 23, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess you forgot this little part..
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know how to read or do you just skim through stuff looking for trigger words?


I can read great.  I don't believe you went through,( what I originally posted).  You may have looked at hard commits,  but not every offer (almost 400 from 2017 alone) and looked at each of those recruits offer list.  I'll serve you up a chance for your win. Go back,  just during Butch Jones' time here.  Of those 3* how many are from top programs?  Not JUST Bama? You have tried so hard to downplay UT its hilarious. My "excuse" is very simple and easy to see.  INJURIES was the cause of us failing to reach ATL. 

And no one is in on our recruits? Boy that was stupid. How many have we stole from yall? Let me guess, UGA didn't want them.  Did you forget we had 2 top 5 classes since Jones arrived? Again go look at the 3*'s  offers. It's sure not just 3 with major program offers


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh and that injury drum I beat.  At least we have a reason. Cut and dry, the Dawgs just suck. We got lucky against Appy. By not playing our style of play.  But since it was UT, they must have been trying their hardest,  right?  Because no major D1 team EVER comes out in week 1 playing Vanilla ball? Right.  That's sarcasm incase you really don't get it. 

BTW yall got lucky to beat Nichols. What's the reason behind that? Bet your willing to admit Dawgs suck.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 24, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I can read great.  I don't believe you went through,( what I originally posted).  You may have looked at hard commits,  but not every offer (almost 400 from 2017 alone) and looked at each of those recruits offer list.  I'll serve you up a chance for your win. Go back,  just during Butch Jones' time here.  Of those 3* how many are from top programs?  Not JUST Bama? You have tried so hard to downplay UT its hilarious. My "excuse" is very simple and easy to see.  INJURIES was the cause of us failing to reach ATL.



Are you really that dense? I told you I looked at last years class. Not before.. And if you don't "believe" I did, well bud, you need to learn a few things about me. Not sure why you haven't learned them yet. Stubborn or hard headed but I've schooled you plenty of times with facts vs your opinion. Where do you think the numbers I've already posted came from? 

You're "a lot" is garbage and everyone else knows it. I'm not going to go back and look to prove myself right. I already did it with your last class and I was right AGAIN!. And you're "a lot" turned out to be 3 out of 23 signee's.. As far as that "win".. It's already happened. How about you go out, look up the recruits and prove me wrong! I've already done my homework as I always do..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 24, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Oh and that injury drum I beat.  At least we have a reason. Cut and dry, the Dawgs just suck. We got lucky against Appy. By not playing our style of play.  But since it was UT, they must have been trying their hardest,  right?  Because no major D1 team EVER comes out in week 1 playing Vanilla ball? Right.  That's sarcasm incase you really don't get it.
> 
> BTW yall got lucky to beat Nichols. What's the reason behind that? Bet your willing to admit Dawgs suck.



How many times do I need to say that the Dawgs sucked last year.. I'll say it again.. The DAWGS SUCK!

There is only one person in here that won't admit that the Vols sucked! You're best team in over a decade and they under performed again. 

And the Vols got lucky on MULTIPLE occasions last year. And finally the horse shoe lost it's charm and you fell to the Cock's and Vandy.. 

Oh, the injuries.. Oh, the injuries... Blah, Blah, Blah... More hot air.. Fire Butch Jones.. Keep Butch Jones.. We played Vanilla.. We had our starting running back quit the team during the season.. We had this and that... And we are still trying to come up with more excuses.. Excuses as to why we blew it.. AGAIN! Champions of Life!!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 24, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Are you really that dense? I told you I looked at last years class. Not before.. And if you don't "believe" I did, well bud, you need to learn a few things about me. Not sure why you haven't learned them yet. Stubborn or hard headed but I've schooled you plenty of times with facts vs your opinion. Where do you think the numbers I've already posted came from?
> 
> You're "a lot" is garbage and everyone else knows it. I'm not going to go back and look to prove myself right. I already did it with your last class and I was right AGAIN!. And you're "a lot" turned out to be 3 out of 23 signee's.. As far as that "win".. It's already happened. How about you go out, look up the recruits and prove me wrong! I've already done my homework as I always do..



Your 3 does not stand by my op. YOU decided to make it last year's class,  YOU decided to narrow it to only Bama . YOU TRY to manipulate everything I say. 

Check mate


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 24, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> How many times do I need to say that the Dawgs sucked last year.. I'll say it again.. The DAWGS SUCK!
> 
> There is only one person in here that won't admit that the Vols sucked! You're best team in over a decade and they under performed again.
> 
> ...



Underperformed? Underperformed?  With back ups on the o line and the d was completely obliterated,  but we underperformed? The sky fell out when it was Gurley, or Chubb out.  But the Vols lose 16 guys,  kick a starter off the team while he was injured for a failed drug test and our starting RB quit.  A new DC, scheme, and 3rd string guys and guys playing out of position ain't going to cut it. If it was only, say 2-3 injuries, that would be a sorry excuse.  But 8-10 guys a game is critical.  And you know that


Heck, we still have 8 guys injured right now for spring practice


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 24, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Your 3 does not stand by my op. YOU decided to make it last year's class,  YOU decided to narrow it to only Bama . YOU TRY to manipulate everything I say.
> 
> Check mate



 

Check mate? Is that what you say when you are playing "Connect 4"? Cause I know you can't play a game of chess. Too much thought is involved... Heck, my 8 year old son would school you in Chess. 

And I didn't manipulate anything. If you don't want your words used against you, choose your "wording" differently.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 24, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Underperformed? Underperformed?  With back ups on the o line and the d was completely obliterated,  but we underperformed? The sky fell out when it was Gurley, or Chubb out.  But the Vols lose 16 guys,  kick a starter off the team while he was injured for a failed drug test and our starting RB quit.  A new DC, scheme, and 3rd string guys and guys playing out of position ain't going to cut it. If it was only, say 2-3 injuries, that would be a sorry excuse.  But 8-10 guys a game is critical.  And you know that
> 
> 
> Heck, we still have 8 guys injured right now for spring practice



So what you're trying to say is that Butch Jones is a bad coach?


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 24, 2017)

Dang elfiii was right...... a bare hook is all you need. 

I love these threads. They are the gift that keeps on giving......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 24, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Dang elfiii was right...... a bare hook is all you need.
> 
> I love these threads. They are the gift that keeps on giving......



They sure do help pass my time..


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 25, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> They sure do help pass my time..



Texas cage match to resolve this?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What's that say about the dawgs and Kirbys caching ability?





He's going to a National Championship in just his 2nd year?


----------

